# Solved: Theme Hospital



## loony_taz00 (Mar 30, 2005)

I got theme hospital the other day, I got to like level 5 but then i went to save the game adn it gave me an error in the bottom right corner saying te it could not save my game, I have been looking all over the interent and i cannot find a solution... Anyone Know of this problem or know how to help? thanks


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

That's it? Could not save?
No error message as to why?... 

??? just pass the level and save later.. Or, it won't save at all?

I know there is a patch, but I don't know what version you have... I have a very old one.
Not sure if I've played it on this XP machine.. 

You could try running it in a different compatability mode..


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Dave: Could it have something to do with the memory card itself? 

loony doesn't mention what system he is playing it on....


----------



## loony_taz00 (Mar 30, 2005)

or It was on the computer.. sorry, didn't relize there was other versions, Umm ya there was no error messege jsut said it couldn't save... Ended up reinstalling the game to the right folder of C: I had it on e: before but now that it is on C: it saves for some reason.... Thanks For your help


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

check your e drive to make sure you have space on it


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

What?!!!! It won't save to the CD?... (If that is your E drive..) 

angel... Come to think of it, I do have both, the PS1 and the PC versions... 
They both worked.. I never did finish the PC version.. I was just sick of it from days and days on the PS1... 


Oh one hint; when they offer you the new job,.... Keep turning it down, the salary will just get higher each time.. I think it offers every year, and a game year is quite short.. 
Earn the big bucks by games end that way. :up:


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Dave: I know what you mean about the endless playing!  I'm playing Zelda: Wind Waker right now on GameCube.....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

All this talking makes me want to play TH again.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

angelize56 said:


> Dave: I know what you mean about the endless playing!  I'm playing Zelda: Wind Waker right now on GameCube.....


Played that through twice... Didn't get everything, but had a good statue collection going.  
Sure allot of things to take photo's of... And only holding 3 is a real pain..

I've also played GTA SA.... something like 6 times now total. On both PC and PS2.  
If It wasn't for mods on the PC ver. I would be real sick of it.

TH... I like the electrolysis machine... Zzztt and all the hair falls off.. :up:


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Dave...I'm stuck trying to learn the music rhythm!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Really?.......... It does go fast at times.. 
You'll use it often in that game.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I figured that out finally....very pretty tune....now I'm stuck in the part where Zelda helped that little girl fly away....but I'm going to get some cheat codes!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

loony: Did you get your problem solved yet?


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

loony_taz00 said:


> or It was on the computer.. sorry, didn't relize there was other versions, Umm ya there was no error messege jsut said it couldn't save... *Ended up reinstalling the game to the right folder of C: I had it on e: before but now that it is on C: it saves for some reason.... Thanks For your help*


Yep he did, I guess we are free to hijack this thread for Wind Waker...

Cheat codes?... Oh how you have fallen... I would have used'em, but didn't have a cheat device for the gamecube..


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I find this one to be the best!  

http://faqs.ign.com/articles/391/391645p1.html


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Actually not codes....just step by step directions!


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Dave....one question...can I ever use the Tingle Tuner without having a GameBoy Advance to talk to Tingle??? I'm sure not going to invest in that!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Ah yes, the walkthrough..... 

OK, I did use them once or twice.. 

I forget the islands name, but it's the one with the lighthouse and the strange guy dancing.. 
To get the song of passing from him, (I think it's that one), just bring up the wand, and let it "cycle" on it's own.. 

He then hears the beat and gives you the song...

One of the easy ones I forgot how to do..


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

angelize56 said:


> Hey Dave....one question...can I ever use the Tingle Tuner without having a GameBoy Advance to talk to Tingle??? I'm sure not going to invest in that!


Don't think so... I never tried...


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Haven't gotten to that island yet! Still working on getting into Dragon Roost Canyon! 

How do you fill an empty bottle with water...do you remember....then I'll go play and leave you alone..for now!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

What water?... Any water, just scoop some up.. 

The little tree water is in "Forest Haven", there is a spring in where the Deku tree is.. Scoop that up.. You have a short time with that though.. Then it turns into plain water.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

So I just pull out my empty bottle and it fills up then!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Yeh, kinda.. You have the empty bottle in hand, and hit the same bottle button again, and He'll "scoop"... He can even catch fairy's and bugs.. 

Keep a few Fairy's in jars and they will heal you if you die.


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

I figured out the water....but in the part where the bridge is broke in half...I swam across...I threw a flower bomb into one of the cups and the blue thing dropped to cross the flames on.....but I can't get the bomb to go into the second cup to drop the second blue thing to cross over on! Any ideas...a special place to stand to do it? I'm lobbing a little short!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

... No ideas.. Just keep tossing.


----------

